# Happy Birthday FrankZ!!!



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 12, 2011)

Fearless Co-Leader...Happy Birthday!


----------



## Janet H (Oct 12, 2011)

Here's some cake to go with the coffee


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 12, 2011)

I got you some cake too.  Happy Birthday, Frank.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 12, 2011)

Happy birthday Frank!  Hope you can finish all your cakes!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday!  Have a great day Frank.


----------



## FrankZ (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone... 

I wonder what's for dinner tonight.. not sure I can have too much with all that cake...


----------



## forty_caliber (Oct 12, 2011)

I know you'll wantin to be sharin some o that cake with ye crew...argh argh







Happy Birthday!  

.40


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 12, 2011)

Best returns FrankZ! Enjoy!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Oct 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday Frank!!!!!  Here's something to go with your cake....

Pirate Steak


----------



## JoAnn L. (Oct 12, 2011)

Hope you are having a very special day. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## tinlizzie (Oct 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday, FrankZ.  Your skull & cross-knives always makes me smile.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 12, 2011)

happy birthday frank!


----------



## GB (Oct 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday Frank. I hope it is a great one!


----------



## Alix (Oct 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday Frank!


----------



## spork (Oct 12, 2011)

Use your day to insists that others do all the work, Frank.  Have a great birthday!


----------



## chopper (Oct 12, 2011)

Hope I'm not late!  Happy Birthday.  Enjoy the cake!


----------



## FrankZ (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone.  

Kathleen took me to dinner at Outback.  Even with my name on the wall next to the grill they managed to overcook my steak.   The second one was good.

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... steak.

She also got me a new 6qt. dutch oven, in blue.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday FrankZ.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday to you Frank!

We're Twin Brothers from different years!

I hope your birthday was a wonderful one and that you have 100 more!


----------



## FrankZ (Oct 13, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Happy Birthday to you Frank!
> 
> We're Twin Brothers from different years!
> 
> I hope your birthday was a wonderful one and that you have 100 more!




Happy birthday to you too.. 

I plan to live forever.. so far, so good.


----------



## Kathleen (Oct 13, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> Kathleen took me to dinner at Outback.  Even with my name on the wall next to the grill they managed to overcook my steak.   The second one was good.
> 
> ...



I offered to cook.  We did have fun at Outback though.  We discovered that Frank is part of their training session since he wants his steak 4 seconds a side...maximum.  His name is posted by their cooking station.  

I was hoping he would have used that Dutch oven today.  It's cold enough for something warm and comforting.


----------



## Andy R (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry, I am a day late!  Happy Belated Birthday Frank!


----------

